

What is Drip Marketing? - jtoeman
https://zapier.com/blog/drip-marketing-campaign/

======
inspiredworlds
Thanks for sharing this. Looks really useful since I'm working on a drip email
campaign. Have saved it in pocket for reading later since its so long! I've
also signed up to GetDrip recently, its pretty good to use for drip marketing.

------
hnsucks
It's one thing to have the Google Brigade defend their corporate parent's
every move on HN. But these kinds of posts bring out the hucksters to plug
their products, and that's (arguably) even worse.

Nothing against the content itself - it looks like a great article - it's the
shilling in the comment section that ruins it.

